# Mosquito Madness VI "official thread" ;)



## Nipididdee

More details online later tonight about various items of housekeeping.

First and foremost- water levels are now near full pool creating some concerns for safe launching (and many calls  )

We are currently monitoring the matter at hand with input from authorities.

No deviations from the current schedule of events will be made until Friday at 8PM and that information will be presented online at dobass.

At this time all participants can plan to proceed as normal - just maybe smile more and bring your waders, be prepared for a wet walk/swim to your boat.

Also meaning - *ARRIVE EARLY, PREPARED WITH PARTNER IN VEHICLE *and be ready to proceed directly to launch.

Registration opens at 5AM - when you enter be ready to sign off on our releases with your SSN# and move onward for some awesome sponsor donations then to me with your numbered ball- then directly to launch.

Keep you posted-

nip


----------



## young-gun21

...bring your cull systems!!!!

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## ranger487

We have survived 50 mph winds 4 ft waves and sleet... High water and 70 degrees will be a walk in the park.

Mark


----------



## Nipididdee

ata boys! 

It's called "Madness" for many reasons....

nip ----> going for a drive....


----------



## Nipididdee

Here's where we are at Monday evening at 902.6 ft
 

It's a one lane deal to avoid truck wake... and only with smiles,preparedness and following direction of my team assisting at the ramp.

The courtesy dock will need be left wide open from any boat docking and is accessable for partner's to get on board- you will get into about 2" of water in route.

60% chance of rain off and on next three days- minimal water is currently being generated.

Open some more gates and hold off on any more downpours...plan to smile.

More as it develops.


----------



## Nipididdee

Your access route to courtesy dock as of Monday


----------



## Nipididdee

Your approach from rigging lanes into launch area:


----------



## alumking

A little high water never hurt anyone. I am sure we will have plenty of cover to fish. Probably no getting under causway? sounds like fun to me.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Looks loke you can just fish in the parking lot...


----------



## Nipididdee

Parking lot and weigh site is in good shape- it's that initial approach to the ramp that presents a challenge. BBC went out on Sunday with over 50 boats - they are still drying off


----------



## lakeslouie

Was there over weekend for Federation regionals. Sunday was a frog strangler!! Causeway bridge was passable then, barely. Not sure now. Had about 6" clearance over motor and had to duck heads to get through. Not recommended if there are any kind of waves, unless you want to have boat smashed on under side of bridge.  Will be a great event in any case! Good Luck guys!!


----------



## JF1

Lake report says lake level has fallen .3' in last 24 hrs... But gates are only 15 or 25 percent open... We will b fine! I will launch from the parking lot if I neeed to!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## alumking

I sure hope so this is my favorite ohio tournament of the year do not want it cancelled. Been looking forward to it all year long!


----------



## Nipididdee

> ...do not want it cancelled


...and the other 52.5 teams said they did 

We continue to monitor all aspects for this event and will do so with a formal announcement on dobass.com at 8PM Friday night.

For now- plan as normal, maybe sharpen some hooks!


----------



## Nipididdee

OK kids... everyone breathe a little.

All you gotta do is scroll this discussion and see where things are at.

Despite use of every web2.0 tool (OGF,Facebook, and dobass) out there somehow misinformation abounds.

Everyone for Madness registered online- I know you are all technologically capable...

*Your tournament Director is not a fortune teller*

*We will not have any formal decisions for you until 8PM Friday night.

Right now- everyone plan to proceed as normal- smile big and follow instructions.*

When the time comes for us to make a decision we will- right now is not that time as it is only Tuesday- Madness is Saturday...some people even claim the end of the world will be here by then- 6pm as a matter of fact... maybe call them 

nip


----------



## young-gun21

Nipididdee said:


> ...some people even claim the end of the world will be here by then- 6pm as a matter of fact... maybe call them
> 
> nip


Haha! Thank God for the Otter Box on my phone...that was classic! Pepsi all over my phone!



_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## lgbass196

for any of you girls that dont want to fish my 11 year old son would show up with a smile on his face and say the suns out lets go get em dad


----------



## RangerZ20

lgbass196 said:


> for any of you girls that dont want to fish my 11 year old son would show up with a smile on his face and say the suns out lets go get em dad


Will be fishing with my 12 year old grandson. He was packed and ready to go last week.


----------



## JF1

lgbass196 said:


> for any of you girls that dont want to fish my 11 year old son would show up with a smile on his face and say the suns out lets go get em dad


I don't think anyone doesn't want to fish....I think its more an issue with launching a lil over 100 boats from the parkinglot because there are no ramps...


----------



## CoachO

Will be the first time entering into this tourney. Very excited to see what all the hype is about. I have only heard great things about this lake and THIS tournament. Have even been told that Mosquito is the best lake in the state for both quality and quantity bass fishing. Will be coming from Johnstown area (just east of Columbus). Have already mapquested a route but the route is not directly to the lake. Anything my boater partner and I should know in order to be at the correct launch ramp?


----------



## alumking

I bet your phone is burning up Rory. I just had similar experiance at last my last circuit tournament. Makes you want to think twice before being a tournament director. I have heard that boats have been fishing all week. How are they getting there boats in? Sure hope we have tournament I will have a big chunk of money invested in this tournament before I even fish Saturday. Live too far away you locals are lucky.

Well what happend last night did you guys get much rain?


----------



## CoachO

I'm with ya on the investment Alumking. We are coming from roughly the same area and the haul up, the nights stayin, or fuel in general all take a big chunk of change. Hope to meet up with some of ya up there.


----------



## Nipididdee

We hope to meet everyones expectations!!!

I want to thank Mosquito Lake State Park office- especially Jackie for their continued efforts 

Very clearly for all... The ramps are and will remain open

As indicated numerous times in this thread plan to proceed as normal and smile big!!! The best thing you all can do is arrive early to assist our single lane plan

please refrain from calling the state park as the decisions made regarding this event planning is solely ours at this point

stay tuned


----------



## willthethrill77

I launched yesterday evening from the ramp across from Causeway tackle. The water was up and I would not risk going under the causeway with a bass boat. As for the ramp facing it from the water the right dock is under water slightly while the left you don't have to walk in the water to get to your boat. I seen two guys load their boats by themselves. The 305 ramp is definitely a wet walk to the boat. That being said the fish are biting. I also seen a sign at the tackle store saying there is a large crappie tournament the 21st.


----------



## alumking

Hey Rorey and restrictions on small boats so we can get under the bridge?


----------



## Nipididdee

Here is a link to all Madness rules - everyone should be very familiar with them as you electronically agreed to them at time of entry, please be sure to re-read and hopefully will answer many questions:

http://www.dobass.com/11MADNESS/RULESONLINEPAYMENT.html

Specific to you rigs inquired here is the rule:

2. All fishing must be done from a boat. Proof of liability insurance must be available at time of entry on water. _All boats must be at least 14ft. in length, comply with US Coast guard HP rating and equipped with a working ignition kill switch._ Coast Guard approved vests/preservers are to be worn anytime outboard engine is running. All local, state and federal laws are to be followed. Any citations during tournament hours and weigh-in will result in disqualification.

*Thus far the crystal ball is going in the right direction.*

More water is being generated out (crested and falling) as of Weds.

Future possibility of localized storms remain a concern with water still above 902 currently. 

The severe local rain the area received Saturday is the cause for the recent early week surge- should similar happen between now and then there wouldnt be a ramp or rigging lanes or a parking lot.

The past three days have been great- minimal percepitation.

The forcast for Friday and believe it or not...Saturday- is spectacular! 

The fish are eating- people prefishing are launching- and we are settin' up!!!!

nip


----------



## Flippin 416

CoachO said:


> Anything my boater partner and I should know in order to be at the correct launch ramp?


CoachO...I use the address 1439 Wilson Sharpsville Rd Cortland, Ohio 44410 in my GPS and it takes me right to the state park where the ramp is located.

Also the Days Inn in Niles offers a discounted fishermans rate if you need a place to stay...or if they have any rooms left.....it's approx 8 miles from the ramp.


----------



## CoachO

Flippin 416,
I will mapquest that address and put it into the GPS. Thank you very much. I am pretty sure my partner has booked us in with a few other teams at that Days Inn, thanks for the information. These two days can't get over soon enough.


----------



## Flippin 416

Yep...no problem. I would call the Days Inn and tell them you are bringing a boat and that you want to be in the back so you can plug it in. They have two seperate buildings there...the one in the back is behind the swimming pool and there are outlets in the pool shed you can plug into.


----------



## Nipididdee

Thus far for the day of Wednesday 5/18, the Mosquito Lake region has avoided the severe accumulations just to the East and North of the NE Ohio region. 

There is a line of storms active in Trumbull County at this time (7:00pm) and into this evening. 

We will continue to monitor rain accumulations and outflows of the lake into Thursday.

nip
www.dobass.com

For a recent news story regarding lake levels click below:

http://www.tribtoday.com/page/content.detail/id/556939/Mosquito-hitting-high-levels.html?nav=5021


----------



## jobu

I've been monitoring this site which gives actual 7AM reports for lake level and outflow:

http://wmw.lrp.usace.army.mil/current/forecast.html

From the forcast, we should be down about almost a half a foot unless we see significant accumulation. Not sure what the level needs to be to get the event cancelled, but we launched from the state park yesterday (Wed.) without issue unloading or driving the boat up onto the trailer. It just took a minute or two longer to figure out how far to back in. There is standing water everywhere so unless you want to try to find a dry path to your boat, bring your waders or at least a set of knee high boots.


----------



## Nipididdee

Lots of similar reports of anglers able to easily load and unload at the State Park as of Thursday morning May 19th.

Get past the next 24 hours- particularly the next 12- indeed conditions continue to improve.

As stated previously, future localized heavy downpours could indeed throw a wrench into posting a decision at this time.

The ebb and flow of such matters at the ramp is best identified in the newpaper article from Monday. http://www.tribtoday.com/page/content.detail/id/556939/Mosquito-hitting-high-levels.html?nav=5021

Fingers crossed and looking very positive- the catch is 105 rigs in the water with a one lane launch in 120 minutes SAFELY...

Everyone proceed with normal plans- ARRIVE EARLY! and *know you boat numbers *and plan to get your feet wet to assist the process:
http://www.dobass.com/updateddailyroster.html

nip


----------



## CoachO

Flippin,
Thank you for the Days Inn info. hopefully we can plug in back there.


----------



## young-gun21

On a side note...anyone gonna throw out some predictions??? Having only been out there once so far I wouldn't exactly call myself dialed in, but I'm gonna say 26-27#'s.

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## Nipididdee

It's DO bass baby... not don't!!! 

To boot...winds less than 5mph and sunny...go figure :B

I can now sing the background music from the weather radar channel note for note and have lost 6lbs in four days...

I AM STILL SMILING... I hope you all are too! We expect it!

http://www.dobass.com/11MADNESS/MAY21AND22.html

*START TIME 7:00 AM BOTH DAYS*

1. KNOW YOUR TEAM NUMBER HERE: http://www.dobass.com/updateddailyroster.html

2. KNOW THE RULES HERE:
http://www.dobass.com/11MADNESS/RULESONLINEPAYMENT.html

3. BE EARLY! REGISTRATION OPENS AT 5AM - YOU WILL NEED BE PREPARED WITH YOUR PARTNER IN YOUR VEHICLE- GO THROUGH OUR REGISTRATION AS YOU PULL INTO THE PARK- THEN GET WET AND FLOAT IN THE PARK OFFICE BAY WITH YOUR PARTNER. *ALL LAUNCH LANES WILL BE OPEN- BE CAUTIOUS*

4. *BE READY WITH YOUR OWN WEIGH-BAG* YOU ARE STILL REQUIRED TO FIRST OBTAIN A 100% MESH BAG FROM US TO WEIGH ~ SIMPLY PLACE OUR MESH BAG *INSIDE* YOUR BAG AND PROCEED TO SCALES W/BAGGED FISH FROM LIVEWELL INSIDE BOTH BAGS.

5.SMILE! WE HAVE NOT JUST $10,000 AND 17 CHECKS- BUT SOME OF THE BEST SPONSOR GIVEWAWAYS EVER AND TO EACH TEAM!

6. BE COURTEOUS ON THE WATER! COMMUNICATE EFFECTIVELY BOTH DAYS- DONT PLAY MINDREADERS- YOU HAVE TO TALK TO MAKE IT WORK WHILE ON THE WATER

7. BE AWARE OF OFF LIMITS AS OUTLINED CLEARLY IN THE RULES

8. DO NOT TIE UP TO COURTESY DOCKS- WATER REMAINS HIGH AND ONE COURTESY DOCK IS ALL THAT IS WIDE OPEN - 100 TEAMS WILL USE THIS DOCK TO PICK UP AND DROP OFF PARTNERS - DONT NOT USE ANY OF THE MARINA SLIPS OR DOCKS

9. BEAR WITH US AS WE GO- IT TAKES A MINUTE TO MAKE IT ALL HAPPEN- HANG TOUGH- BE HAPPY- NO GROWLING ALLOWED

10. BE READY TO EAT (PARTICIPANTS ONLY!) SUNDAY!!!

nip


----------



## JF1

Was nice to see boats going under causeway today! Lake won't fish as small w/ north end open!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## WB185Ranger

Good Luck to everyone fishing the Madness, wish we could be there fishing with you!! I'm sending all my smiles  and good vibes to Nip, that everything runs smoothly and that everyone has a good attitude!!!


----------



## Nipididdee

Believe this - the ENTIRE Madness field was in the water floating in the bay by 6:40am... go figure!

complete details pics of day and stats are posted...gotta poop, gas up, charge batts and sleep 

http://www.dobass.com/11MADNESS/MAY21AND22.html

nip


----------



## MAKtackle

"twinkie"/"poopie pants" in the lead...


----------



## JF1

Big thanks to rory and his entire team for another top notch event! U guys are awesome!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## RANGER16

Any results?


----------



## Nipididdee

http://www.dobass.com/11MADNESS/MAY21AND22.html

IT'S ALL HOOKED UP! NEARLY 1,900 POUNDS OF BASSES...WOW!


----------



## lakeslouie

Congrats "Twinkie". Long time coming! "Get er done"!


----------



## shakeyheadkid

What a weekend !! Madness is absulutely the finest run bass tournament I have ever participated in. Thanks to all that helped make it so enjoyable....Mosquito Lakes' LM are unreal...Congrats to the winners Anthony & Twinkie along with all the other teams. Looking forward to MADNESS VII

shakey


----------



## Dinger

Shakey fished?

Ding...didn't see him on the roster


----------

